# My Flowerhorn laid eggs?!? O___o



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I got this flowerhorn from another user from this forum, from then on I believed on that its a male until TODAY. i just got home and took a quick vid and pic of it. Please do enlighten me that these are flowerhorn eggs lol! Im not really expecting much from the survivors of this batch but yeah.. Lol! He/she looks dull now maybe because of this


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive just noticed she still has the white poop-like thing hanging on her anal area, any idea what this is? It is also found on the pic ive uploaded. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks to be her egg tube...if it just her in the tank, the eggs aren't fertile. If they turn white get rid of them.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> Looks to be her egg tube...if it just her in the tank, the eggs aren't fertile. If they turn white get rid of them.


Awww! Eggs do appear white now. Do i just scoop the eggs out and throw it out?


----------

